# Dallas,TX. I need a crate for a rescue/foster dog



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello all,

I will be pulling a 6 month old GSD female from the Irving Shelter (Texas) tomorrow afternoon. I will be her temp foster mom until transport to San Antonio is arranged.
If anyone in the Frisco/Plano/Irving area has an extra crate I could borrow...it would really help!

Thanks


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Laury have you checked Craigs List or Freecycle?

You might be able to find something there.


----------

